# RootzWiki app doesn't show pics...



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

The rootzwiki app does not show pictures and only shows a blank square where the picture is. Many times it will show the first pic, but none of the rest.

I know the app is based off tapatalk so its likely there issue, but is there a fix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## t3lancer2007 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm having the same problem.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

If you have hardware acceleration turned on, Tapatalk doesn't like it. I had the same issue, turned it off and pictures loaded just fine.

Also, not to thread jack, but anyone know why I can't get the AOKP sub-forum to show up in CDMA Development when using Tapatalk? It's just fine on my PC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

sub-forums never show up in Tapatalk, one thing that drives me crazy. You have to save each one as a favorite, so now I have "Devices Threads" as a favorite...thats real descriptive.


----------

